# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Bowlback cases

## Jeff Chu

Hi Guys,

I figured this might belong in equipment, but this crowd would be much more knowledgeable. Im looking for a replacement case for my pandini, from its original hardshell that it came in. Im looking for something a little more snug, but the eastman fiberglass cases have been a little too small. I recently had the privilege to meet and play wtih Carlo Aonzo here in upstate New York, and talked to him about some of the equipment that he uses. He has a black foam case that fits the pandini perfectly. I looked long and hard over the internet trying to find this case. The closes thing I have found is a case at Hobgoblin music under the ashbury name. Do you guys have any experience with this brand? Do you have suggestions for another brand case? Thanks for your time guys.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hello, Jeff.

I'm a bit puzzled by your assessment of Eastman cases, as I know that illustrious Cafe-denizen Joe Brent keeps _his_ Pandini in such a case-- in shine-in-the-dark, metallic green  :Smile: . I would ask him without further ado, then move on to other alternatives.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Fliss

Kingham makes nice custom cases

Fliss

----------


## Martin Jonas

> The closes thing I have found is a case at Hobgoblin music under the ashbury name. Do you guys have any experience with this brand? Do you have suggestions for another brand case? Thanks for your time guys.


That Hobgoblin case is Korean-made, and also available under different names from a few other places.  I have two of them, currently housing my Embergher and my Ceccherini, and they are fine, sturdy cases at a decent price.  Nothing very fancy about them but they protect my mandolins well.  They are made for reasonably large-bodied bowls, such as Calaces or Suzukis, and mine have quite a bit of slack.  Pandini bowls are on the large side, I believe, but I suspect that won't be a problem.  What _will_ be a problem is the headstock if you have one with the decorative bishop's staff finial.  They won't fit.

The fancier alternative is the Eastman fiberglass case, which is more than twice the price, and has less space in the case.  Won't work with the hooked headstock either.

Martin

----------


## Jeff Chu

Hmmm, ill have to check in with Joe. I purchased a eastman case about a year ago, and there was a little too much cushion. I tried ripping out the cushion and putting in my own, but was afraid that the area by the neck was forcing the actual fiberglass apart. Maybe a ruler will fix all this... ill check back later! thanks for your help.

----------


## Jim Garber

I spent quite a bit of time trying to find a hardshell case for my Pandini since mine came with a soft case and it made me quite nervous. The Korean case was way too small and the Eastman was on the tight side since my Pandini is larger than standard Calace mandolins.

Carlo bought his foam case from Japan and a few years ago it cost him, as i recall, over $400 and I think it would be even more now plus shipping. he likes it because it has straps and is very light for traveling.

My final solution was (not so oddly enough) a case that Sr. Pandini made for his mandolins which works quite nice. I am not sure why yours does not fit the Pandini case. The mandolin seems to fit quite nicely in the case. I am not sure what the problem is.

However, if you are dissatisfied with your Pandini case then I would check out a custom case by Kingham but i warn you that it will be pretty pricey,  prob around $600-700.

----------


## Jim Garber

I just checked the Hobgoblin site and that foam Ashbury case looks similar to the one that Carlo uses but I highly doubt that the Pandini will fit. You can see it here: Ashbury bowlback case. It actually does look pretty decent. You could possibly ask the folks at Hobgoblin what their return policy it and maybe you could try it. I would think it may just cost you the return shipping but it might be worth it if it is what you want.

----------


## Linda Binder

Mine Pandini fits well in the Pandini hard shell case but there's no way it would fit in my Eastman case.  I kept the Eastman for an old Suzuki bowlback.  The Pandini was so tight in the Eastman that I just didn't want to risk it.  Joe's seems to work so he apparently either has a differently sized instrument or he cut the case's padding away substantially.

----------


## Jeff Chu

Hey Guys,

First off, i figured you might get a kick out of this photo. Carlo passed through Saratoga Springs twice, mid tour. 



Case wise, i got my pandini to fit in the eastman case i bought. I had to remove the neck padding on the roof of the case, and had to slim it down. It is still a very tight fit, maybe it the cushion will stretch out a bit. I heard back from the hobgoblin guys, and they measured the case. I havent measured the mandolin yet, but here are the measurements for those interested.

Overall Length - 26"
Body Length - 13.5"
Width @ Widest point - 7.75"
Depth @ Deepest point - 5.25"
The top is also recessed 1.5" all the way around 
There is 3/8" padding around the body cavity that allows a little bit of
play also.  

do these measurements look like they would work with your mandos?

----------


## Martin Jonas

> I just checked the Hobgoblin site and that foam Ashbury case looks similar to the one that Carlo uses but I highly doubt that the Pandini will fit. You can see it here: Ashbury bowlback case. It actually does look pretty decent.


Thanks for the link, Jim -- I have to say that this is not the Korean bowlback case I was talking about in my previous post in this thread.  Hobgoblin used to sell the Korean ones, so I assumed that Jeff was referring to those, but clearly I was wrong.  Still, I agree with Jim that the "new" Hobgoblin case also doesn't look fit for a Pandini headstock.

Martin

----------


## Jim Garber

Yes, Martin... I thought the same thing. The Korean hardshell that Hobgoblin and Lark in the Morning used to carry was adequate and fit small instruments but not the Pandini. This hard foam case does look interesting tho. 

I have two Eastman cases BTW and my Embergher is in one and the Calace in the other.

----------


## joebrent

> Mine Pandini fits well in the Pandini hard shell case but there's no way it would fit in my Eastman case.  I kept the Eastman for an old Suzuki bowlback.  The Pandini was so tight in the Eastman that I just didn't want to risk it.  Joe's seems to work so he apparently either has a differently sized instrument or he cut the case's padding away substantially.


Nah, I just sawed off part of the bowl. Fits great now, plus now I can store a meatball sub and a bag of chips right in the bowl for later.

----------


## Jeff Chu

i was referring to the hard foam ashbury case at hobgoblin, i dont think its a hard shell. That sounds like a good idea Joe. Maybe take off the top, and put it on a hinge, so you can open it up at the concert and have the sub during intermission! haha.

----------


## Linda Binder

> Nah, I just sawed off part of the bowl. Fits great now, plus now I can store a meatball sub and a bag of chips right in the bowl for later.


That's a great idea.  I always get hungry when I watch the tiny TV in the headstock.

----------


## Acquavella

FYI - I am thinking about selling my Kingham case which was designed for an Embergher. The Pandini won't fit in it. Thought I would throw that out there in case any Embergher people are looking for a case.

----------


## JeffD

> That's a great idea.  I always get hungry when I watch the tiny TV in the headstock.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jim Garber

I just bought a scratch-and-dent Eastman case in radioactive green and, just for a kick, tried to fit my Pandini in it -- it still doesn't work unless I want the lid foam piece to put pressure on the top.

BTW, Joe (and others) a *Panini* will fit in the case and might even stay warm.

----------


## Jim Garber

Recently found this seller on eBay who has a couple of styles of hardshell bowlback cases for reasonable prices:

Case #1 - looks like a Korean made one I have.

Case #2 - more like the old Harptone cases, I imagine heavier than #1 -- Actually it looks similar to the one that Hobgoblin sells for $105.

I have not seen these in person, so caveat emptor.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Both seem pretty good, and certainly adequate for the stated purpose. The Harptone seems unduly bulky, having the same height throughout (as it seems to me, at least).

Yet I am (*hint*) on the "giving end", not the "receiving" one, vis-a-vis a certain bowlback case.  :Wink: 

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all!

Victor

----------


## Aya

Here in Japan we have many mandolin case options both online and offline.
I had really hard time deciding which one to purchase. Shoulder straps and lightweight was a MUST as I usually don't carry heavy things, and lack the physical strength to walk around with a heavy case for a long time... But actually I ended up with a pink Eastman hybrid case, that is quite heavier (1.7kg) than other cases. I couldn't resist the cute pink color and round form!


Anyways cases I found while I looked for my case: Photos left to right

The most standard and simple bowlback case... also very light (900g). $97

Korean made "Super Light Case" comes with 2 shouolder straps. $242

"Pro case" hard and light. 900g. $310

They also have mandola/mandocello variants.

----------


## Jim Garber

Hmmmm... I Have a Calace mandola that I would love to get a case for. I wrote to Calace but they have not answered me. I wonder if you could send me the url for the palce that sells such things.

----------


## bratsche

Ooh, I saw those two cases on ebay that you mentioned uptopic, Jim.  I wondered if anyone here had any personal experience with them!  You say that case #1 looks like a Korean one you have.  What is that one like?  I was more intrigued by it than the other, which seems to have a lot of excess wasted neck space.  I am looking for one for my (one and only) bowlback, the Vega that I bought four and a half years ago but only recently started to play on.  It needs something that it can be taken out of the house in.  I suppose I could just e-mail the seller, and ask for its inside dimensions...  anyway, the price is cheap (always attractive).  I have also entertained the idea of looking on the bay for  a wallhanger or clunker with a semi decent case thrown in!  All I have it in now is a soft gig bag (dust protector).

bratsche

----------


## btrott

> Hmmmm... I Have a Calace mandola that I would love to get a case for. I wrote to Calace but they have not answered me. I wonder if you could send me the url for the palce that sells such things.


I would also be interested in a source for a mandola case. I have an American Conservatory bowlback mandola whose original soft case is falling apart.

Barry

----------


## Schlegel

I'd just about kill for a mandola case!  I'm gigging with a digital TV camera case converted to hold my German bowlback, and while it's nearly bulletproof, it's as big as a barn.

----------


## bratsche

Ha ha...  :Disbelief:    well, at least it's well protected!

I must admit that I'm jonesin' for a bowlback mandola (again)... sigh... maybe some day!

But back to mandolin cases... Does anyone have the dimensions of the Eastman fiberglass one handy?  Those are attractive; a little more than I'd hoped to pay, but we'll see what the ebay guy says about the size of his, too.  I've got to get something!

----------


## Aya

bratsche,
It's very roughly 70cm L x 24cm w(at the widest point)x 25cm D.

----------


## bratsche

Thank you, Aya.  The Eastman mandolins must be quite larger than my Vega.  Seems like it would work in a pinch, with some extra padding...

I'm jealous of all the options you have in Japan!   :Laughing: 

bratsche

----------


## Aya

Yeah, we have many options for ridiculous price!
The low-end, factory-made mandolins for $800...big threes at least 4 figures :Crying:

----------


## Jim Garber

One caveat: the Euro mandola is the equiv of an octave mandolin. The American mandola equals the European _mandoliola_, less common. 

I also have an American Conservatory bowlback mandola and still have the semi-soft case with it. I don't know what I would use otherwise. 

For the Calace I was thinking maybe a bouzouki case or even a lute or oud case but I would have to try it out in person.

----------


## btrott

> One caveat: the Euro mandola is the equiv of an octave mandolin. The American mandola equals the European _mandoliola_, less common.


Thanks, Jim, I had not considered that point. I'll let you know if I can locate anything that might work.

Barry

----------


## Schlegel

> Thank you, Aya.  The Eastman mandolins must be quite larger than my Vega.  Seems like it would work in a pinch, with some extra padding...
> 
> I'm jealous of all the options you have in Japan!  
> 
> bratsche


Bratsche, that's the external dimensions, the internal void is more like about 20cm wide and 67 cm long.  They fit all the american mandolins I have tried in them just fine... Graupner&Myer, Stahl, Martin, Washburn, Maurer were all ok.  I think your Vega should have no padding needed.   


Schlegel

----------


## bratsche

Thanks for the clarification, Schlegel.  The seller of the ebay cases has still not responded to my questions, so this is looking like the best option.  I wish someone had the Eastman in black right now.  I am not a "color case person".  And white will show the dirt too much.  If push comes to shove, I may go for the silver.  But I am still somewhat balking at the price.   I didn't even spend that much for my viola case.  (I am a _cheapskate_, actually.  :Disbelief:   )

And Aya, I meant that I was jealous of the options for _cases_ that you have in Japan!  Bummer about the instrument prices, though...  I think I only paid $250 or $275 for my Vega, but it was a "buy it now" price on eBay from someone who actually lived near me (so I didn't have to pay shipping), and I was one of the first ones to see it go up!  I got lucky, as it is in pretty good physical condition!   :Smile: 

bratsche

----------


## bratsche

Just an update to say my 99 year old Vega is now happily ensconced in its spanking new black Eastman bowlback case, and to publicly give thanks and kudos on great service to Steve and Gianna at *Gianna Violins* in Friendsville, Tennessee!

After looking and inquiring all over, I found that the place with the lowest price was inexplicably out of stock on everything with no known delivery date, several places only wanted to sell me the blue or red case they happened to have in stock, and some wanted my order, but at the way too high list price PLUS shipping on top of that. But Gianna and Steve came through for me, and very reasonably.  Even though all they had on hand when I wrote them was a _pink_ case, they offered to get me whatever color I wanted, and it arrived today, complete with two peppermints inside the case!  (Now _that_ is service - how did they know I liked peppermints, when I balked at a pink case?  :Smile:  )

So I heartily recommend these fine business people. It's just a case, but they truly went the extra mile for a first time customer!  

bratsche

----------


## Aya

Hey, what's wrong about a pink case? I love my pretty pink one!  
Just kidding...

Congrats on your new case and happy shopping experience with wonderful people :Smile:

----------


## Jim Garber

I don't know if this is the same seller I mentioned uptopic, but on eBay VIOLIN KING has two bowlback cases: one the hardshell Korean type and the other looks like a lightweight foam one. With shipping under $100.

----------


## Fliss

> I just checked the Hobgoblin site and that foam Ashbury case looks similar to the one that Carlo uses but I highly doubt that the Pandini will fit. You can see it here: Ashbury bowlback case. It actually does look pretty decent. You could possibly ask the folks at Hobgoblin what their return policy it and maybe you could try it. I would think it may just cost you the return shipping but it might be worth it if it is what you want.


I've just bought one of these Ashbury cases for my new (old) Calace.  Here is the case, with the Calace for scale:



It's quite a big case, I'm sure it's bigger than the older Ashbury cases and there is a lot of spare space at the headstock end, I'd say a good 10 cm spare.  Here's a close up:



Fliss

----------


## Jim Garber

> I don't know if this is the same seller I mentioned uptopic, but on eBay VIOLIN KING has two bowlback cases: one the hardshell Korean type and the other looks like a lightweight foam one. With shipping under $100.


I noted this seller on ebay. Try this search. I may order one of the foam ones to see how it is. The other does look like my Korean ones. Shipping is a little high but I may ask about combining esp if I buy a few.

----------


## Jim Garber

Here are the violinking cases. Has anyone ordered one of these? The foam one looks like it might be a decent for travel. I might try one and will report back. I am not sure why but some of these foam ones are listed at $45 and some at $39 but the same photo is used.

----------


## mandobuzz

Jim, I have the case on the left. It's a decent, sturdy case. Nothing too luxurious, but it's solid, well-built and does what it is supposed to do. But then again, i'm pretty careful with my instruments. I'd give it a thumbs up though for an inexpensive bowlback case.

----------


## Jim Garber

Buzz: I have about 3 or 4 of those Korean cases -- I use  one for my DeMeglio tho it does need padding, it does do the trick. 

That same seller, violinking, now lists another "pro mandolin case", sort of a copy of an Eastman. At least it looks like fiberglass and with shipping is about $100. Of course, NFI on may part. Just providing the info.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Speaking of cases, as I currently have Fliss's Calace with me, I also have her new Hobgoblin case.  What is perhaps not immediately obvious from her photos up in this thread is that this is built like a (much) deeper A-style case, i.e. the case is exactly as deep at the headstock as it is at the bowl.  Because of this, there is no shaped bowl support at all, which I would be uneasy about, but loads of space around the bowl and (especially) under the headstock.  I've attached a few photos showing this.  

I prefer the more shaped cases, but one advantage of this one is that it should be possible to fit one of the fancy Embergher/Pandini headstocks in, although I think this would require some surgery to lower the neck support in the case.

Martin

----------


## Fliss

Observant readers will also notice that since acquiring the Hobgoblin case, I've now added that essential accessory without which no self-respecting bowlback case is complete - a Mandolin Cafe case sticker  :Smile: 

Not easy, either, given the textured finish on the case!

Fliss

----------


## Jim Garber

That case is similar to the old American-made Harptone cases. I have two of them but they are quite sturdy and there quite heavy as well.

A friend of mine had a custom case made by cedar Creek for his Embergher and that one is very similar to these with the depth uniform. I think it does have t5o do with the way they are made and might be a lot more expensive (like Kinghams) otherwise.

----------


## mandobuzz

Jim, thanks for the information on the "pro" case from violinking. Looks like an interesting option.

----------


## Jim Garber

I just ordered one of the foam cases from violinking. I will report back on its quality and fit upon arrival. I may use it for shipping my Embergher for restoration.

----------


## Jim Garber

I got my violinking foam case today and it is quite decent for the money. Certainly lightweight and with a handy shoulder strap and even a subway strap. It also has a nice little accessory pocket inside.

I just tried my Demeglio in it and it is a little on the large size for that but would probably work fine with a little padding. Frankly, the Demeglio swims in the korean hardshell as well so I have a cloth in it. The big surprise is that the Pandini fits in it very nicely. Man, I could have saved a big bunch of money of this was available when I bought that case. Oh well.

Of course, I don't know how it will weather the vicissitudes of travel, but for the price it seems like a decent deal and, of course it is readily available. The seller shipped it out on receipt of payment.

Now, I just searched again for the same case and I don't see them in their ebay store. And they had quite a few of them available last week. I would contact the seller in interested.

----------


## Dan Hoover

thank's jim,i'm going to be contacting violinking myself..i've been looking at these,i just keep putting it off,and i shouldn't do that..

----------


## Margriet

> I got my violinking foam case today and it is quite decent for the money.


Jim, do you mean a soft bag with a "foam case"? I looked at violinking and did not find the term "foam". I have a kind of soft back, called Rockbag Premium RB20636. It is very light and thick, I think the mandolin is well protected. Is yours like this?
Margriet

----------


## Jim Garber

No, it is a hard case but made of foam and would be protective. I would think it was similar to the foam in a bicycle helmet. A small child could certainly sit on it without breaking it tho an adult would crush it, I would think. I have probably a good collection of bowlback cases and have a Rockbag as well but that is a gigbag and not all that protective.

----------


## Margriet

maybe it is made like violin cases: the light and cheap ones ( from China?). I have one like that for my viola. It stays well. The weakest parts are the shoulder bands and the zippers, I suppose.
I am interested, but could not find them at violinking and maybe for me it would be better to buy such in Europe. Do you have a kind of name, number, by which I can find them?
Margriet

----------


## Jim Garber

Margriet: Yes, they are prob very similar to those violin cases and are decent in general. I would agree that the shoulder straps and the zippers would be the weakest parts, but for the price and the general availability of cases for our type of mandolins they are a good deal. In the uSA they are even harder to find than in Europe I would think.

A little while ago I wrote to the customer service person at violinking to see if they still have them. I would think other dealers in Europe would import them also.

----------


## Jim Garber

I just heard from violinking. 


> We are out that kind of case, will get more around 2 month


I guess a few people might have read this thread or there are other bowlheads ou there we don't know of. Anyone else want to fess up? I only bought one and there were at least 4 or 5 on eBay at once.

----------


## Dan Hoover

Jim,i went on the next day after your review of the foam case,there were none available..so,i missed out again..i keep putting things off,when i really shouldn't..my mayflower is still in it's old case..but i'm watching violinkings store now..cheers

----------


## Margriet

> I would think other dealers in Europe would import them also.


We should find out what the type is.....then we can find ourselves more shops that maybe sell these cases. Is there nothing mentioned at your case, Jim?
Margriet

----------


## zookster

I just bought one of the soft cases from ViolinKing for my Washburn.  Good case for the money, a better case than just the chipboard models available. Protects the instrument and a good value.

----------


## bratsche

Jim, I am amazed you got a response from them.  It was precisely their irritating *non*-responsiveness to inquiries that put me off Violinking back when I ended up buying an Eastman.  I wrote them twice with questions about their (then) offerings, specifically about interior measurements and accessory compartments, and got no reply at all.  So I figured screw 'em.  

My main complaint with the Eastman was the lack of accessory compartment, and now with this "Pro" case, it looks as though a practically identical unit, likely from the same factory, is available for less. 

Oh, well.   :Frown: 

bratsche

----------


## Jim Garber

I guess I was either lucky or else they have a more responsive sales person. The person who answered me was Jennifer. 

BTW the nice thing about the foam case (aside from the price) is that it has a decent accessory compartment. I am pretty happy with it and would have not bought the hardshell Pandini case ($250) if I knew that this one was available and fit my Pandini.

I think that the Eastman case looks to be better built than the similar one from violinking. There are more options for carrying too, like extra c-rings.

----------


## Jim Garber

> We should find out what the type is.....then we can find ourselves more shops that maybe sell these cases. Is there nothing mentioned at your case, Jim?
> Margriet


It looks very similar to the picture of the blue one that Aya from Japan posted in post#20.

----------


## Jim Garber

An update from the violinking ebay seller. I asked my contact there about the foam cases and she said that they would order some more. She said it would prob be about 2 months to get them in. if anyone is interested, contact Jennifer at Violinking8@aol.com. I will prob order one or two more. it is nice and light, moderately protective and certainly worth the money.

----------


## Margriet

Thank you, Jim. You photos in this thread 30 July. Is the right one made of the case you are talking about now ?
Margriet

----------


## Jim Garber

Yes, Margriet. That is the one.

----------


## K. WONG

Jim
I came across two incidents that the lining decoloured and dyed the mandolin.
I attached the image of the case for your reference. It is similiar to the case that you have uploaded. The case that I mentioned is made in Korean.
No matter what, just beware that the lining of the case may decolour.

----------


## K. WONG

The mandolino

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks, K. Wong. The lining of mine is black and I think the case is made in China. Perhaps the best idea would be to line it with some thin material so the wood does not touch the padding, I suppose.

----------


## vkioulaphides

That's an alarming story, Kasper... It really _should_ not happen :-( There is, of course, the slipshod solution of keeping the mandolin in a (modified, i.e. re-sewn) _violin_ bag, while inside the hard case, but that's too much compensation IMHO for a fundamental flaw in a product. I had never heard of such discoloration; bad chemistry, bad product-design/manufacturing, I guess...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

I wonder of this happened after the instrument was in the case for a long time or not. Also, many of these cases have no label so it is hard to tell who made it and even where it was made. I am not sure if mine is the same -- a friend of mine has a similar case but he bought it in Japan and it costs about 10 times what mine did.

----------


## Sandy Beckler

On Nov. 14 I emailed "violinking" regarding the foam cases, inquiring about how soon they may be available....I received a reply of "How many do you want?" I indicated that I was interested in two cases...and never got a reply.  So much for "customer relations"

Sandy

----------


## empire

VIOLINKING's reputation is bad as it gets when it comes to useless and hopeless customer service in ebay. I still wonder how they can survive with such a bad attitude??

----------


## Jim Garber

> Yes, Margriet. That is the one.


For those interested in these cases, the eBay seller has at least one more (I got the other -- my third) here for $46 + $25 shipping. They usually ship pretty soon and they don't seem to always have them in stock so grab it while you can.

I just checked and the one I got was a Buy It Now and they have one left at that price. They also have another as an auction starting at that same price.

----------


## Margriet

thanks, Jim.
Seems to be more interesting for people on your side of the pond; shipping to the Netherlands is $69, more than the case.

----------


## brunello97

VK has a curious reputation. (And here they are, my homeys from HTex.) I've read the bad things, but bought a hardshell case for a bowlback mandola from them this summer. Perfect! Good communication and fast shipping. Maybe they are reading their bad press.....

Mick

----------


## vkioulaphides

> VK has a curious reputation.


Gosh... I've barely been away from this forum for a bit, having just started on a high-octane academic job, and I return to find out that... my friends have been talkin' trash about me, mentioning me by my initials alone! Not that I ever claimed my reputation was anything _other_ than curious but still...  :Confused: 

It took some scrolling back to dispel my bafflement.  :Laughing: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## brunello97

Aaggh...... I should have know better!  There is only one VK in my head and heart, Victor, and that is you. I have always felt a particular sympathy between Texas and Greece. (Why not? What is it like to be so misunderstood?) No βιολί βασιλιάς can hold a κερί to you.  :Wink: 

Mick

----------


## KristinEliza

> VK has a curious reputation. (And here they are, my homeys from HTex.) I've read the bad things, but bought a hardshell case for a bowlback mandola from them this summer. Perfect! Good communication and fast shipping. Maybe they are reading their bad press.....
> 
> Mick


A bowlback mandola case????????  I'm going to have to check on them every so often now!

----------


## Jim Garber

Mick... are you sure it was a mandola? I asked them about larger cases and they seemed clueless.

----------


## brunello97

No, it was described as a mandolin case. When it arrived it was JUMBO size. Who would have guessed? Fits my (smaller) mandola perfect, with room to spare. A typical bowlback rattles around. Could be a fluke or a misunderstanding on their part. Got an eye out for another, I hope.

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

Was that the same style as I mentioned/pictured above? I was actually looking for one for my Calace mandola (17 inch scale). The ones I own from VK were perfect for mandolin. My Pandini does fit nicely and that is a pretty big bowl but that was what i was looking for.

----------


## brunello97

Jim, it is a 'typical' hard shell bowlback case, and does not resemble the zippered ones you posted.  It is just much bigger. I don't know how big the bowl is on your Calace. The length might be tight at 17" scale. I'll post/send some pictures.  BTW, I am still working along on the 'coffin case' prototype. Have the foam inserts ready for installing and am looking at some mortise lock hardware.  I will probably make some larger ones for the mandbowlas as it seems to be coming together okay.  Now I just have to repair those instruments.....

Mick

----------


## Lindsay McCullough

> Jim, it is a 'typical' hard shell bowlback case, and does not resemble the zippered ones you posted.  It is just much bigger. I don't know how big the bowl is on your Calace. The length might be tight at 17" scale. I'll post/send some pictures.  BTW, I am still working along on the 'coffin case' prototype. Have the foam inserts ready for installing and am looking at some mortise lock hardware.  I will probably make some larger ones for the mandbowlas as it seems to be coming together okay.  Now I just have to repair those instruments.....
> 
> Mick



I read these contributions the other day when I was trying to track down a rigid case for my Suzuki 9655 Neapolitan-style (bowl-back) mandolin. I hadn't anticipated how difficult it would be to find one, whether in a shop (in Edinburgh, in Scotland), or on the net. I had to discount several possibilities because they seemed to be too small, or were not in stock. The dimensions of my Suzuki seem to be fairly generous as Neapolitan mandolins go:

Overall length: 64cm (25 1/4")

           Width: 20cm (7 7/8")

           Depth: 17.5cm (6 7/8")

  Body length: 33cm (13")
Neck length: 31cm (12 1/4")

Depth of neck (at 12th fret): 4.3cm (1 11/16")

 Eventually I acquired (through Amazon, little as I like to encourage their business model) a case made by the GEWA, a German company. The product number is 523.810 (on GEWA's site - it's cited as BSX 523810 on Amazon). It feels pretty solid, without being excessively heavy; wooden shell, flat lid, black finish; two hinges, three hasps (one lockable, although Amazon seems to have included the wrong keys); three stud feet on both bottom and on side opposite handle. 

I should say that it is a very snug fit indeed for the Suzuki - good news in the sense that it will not rattle about at all in transit, but I did have some qualms about pressure exerted on the bridge between the padding under the bowl and that inside the lid.

However, I think it will do - the lid tensions down when the hasps are closed, but it doesn't feel as if the instrument is being crunched. I hope this is of some assistance. I've had my mandolin for forty years, and I take it out and about frequently; and lately, I'm troubled by a superstitious fear that I'm shortening its odds of survival every time I leave the house carrying it in its ancient soft case.

----------


## Beanzy

Hobgoblin are now doing the Viking cases, which are more expensive, but look fairly similar in design.
https://www.hobgoblin.com/local/sale...mandolin-case/

I would say to always have a strap to wrap arond the case under the handle inase your clips come undone or you forget to do them up. I've not done it, but saw someone launch theirs out of the case onto the floor before. Since adding the strap I got in the habit of not picking up the case unless I see the strap done up. I'm sure it's saved me coming a cropper many a time.

----------


## Jim Garber

It is good to have an update on bowlback case availability on this 8 year old thread. I think violinking is long gone or at least not doing business on eBay under that name and I don't recall seeing anyone selling my favorite inexpensive bowlback case. I think there a re a few of those Eastman cases still around but I don't know if Eastman is still importing them to the US or the UK.

----------


## Dave1066

Thormann sell Bowl Back cases as well, they sell the Gewa case and a soft padded case for bowl backs. https://www.thomann.de/gb/search_dir...und+back+cases

----------


## Beanzy

I bought one of the Viking cases from Hobgoblin. 
They're very deep in the bowl area so I just lifted the side padding from below and inserted foam strips to custom fit it to the Calace, same with the bit under the headstock and along the neck, so there's now complete padding support along the whole neck.
I may lacquer the whole suurface finish of the case, as the covering material seems quite soft & I reckon it could tear fairly easily.
It's very well balanced in the hand when carrying the mandolin & alot less cumbersome than my last case I was using.

----------

ceejengine, 

Dave1066

----------


## Dave1066

Cheers for that Beanzy, next week I take delivery of my first ever bowl back, which is the Ozark 2034 ( which I'm informed is probably a Musikalia bowl back ) . When I have my bowl back in my hands and can take measurements, then I will order a case.

----------


## Dusepo

Thanks for the info about the Viking case! From the picture it looks like it has no straps for carrying around the body? I wonder if it'd fit my domra.

----------


## Beanzy

Hi Jo, I think you could possibly look at just using short self-tapping screws to add straps. a single length of webbing might be most secure. 
To prevent inadvertent opening if you snag catches, the trick would be to put them on the shaped side, but wear it with the flat lid to your back.
My friend Susanna (you probably know her from luty things) has made some very cleverly designed rucksacks for her various bowl-backed instruments; maybe get her to send you some pics if you're in touch.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Hi Jo, I think you could possibly look at just using short self-tapping screws to add straps. a single length of webbing might be most secure. 
> To prevent inadvertent opening if you snag catches, the trick would be to put them on the shaped side, but wear it with the flat lid to your back.
> My friend Susanna (you probably know her from luty things) has made some very cleverly designed rucksacks for her various bowl-backed instruments; maybe get her to send you some pics if you're in touch.


Thanks, we've had a chat about it.

----------


## Zane1

I was searching for a way to attach straps to a wooden case and this old thread came up.
Does anyone know the best way to attach straps to wood? Can I just use wood screws and a piece of webbing that has holes in it, like this in the photo?

----------


## Dusepo

I ordered one and today it arrived! So here's a review of sorts...



It fits my Brescian mandolin (which I converted from an old broken Neapolitan one) with room to spare. I didn't shorten the peghead for that conversion, just filled 4 tuner holes, so I'm surprised how much extra headroom there is. Presumably this is for Embergher styles with a scroll on the end? It's also much deeper than the body of this conversion (again, no alterations were made to the body depth) though I know this can vary from mandolin to mandolin, so presumably they wanted to cover all types. The bit where the neck rests doesn't move, so this can lead to the peghead being lifted up compared to the body. I don't hear any movement of the instrument when the lid is closed, but impossible to know for sure, so hopefully not an issue!

It also even fits my domra! Again, space to spare at the peghead, and in this case the edges of the body are a more snug fit but not too tight so as to cause any issues. Again, the space for the body is deeper than the actual body depth. 

Easiest thing might be to add some extra padding under the body to bring it up the right level. Anyway, would recommend, especially given how rare bowlback cases are at that price.

----------

